# Snakes on a plane..an actual sequel



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Pilot flying a solo cargo flight in Aussie-land was surprised when a snake's head popped out from behind the dashboard and then proceeded
to slither onto his leg, while the pilot gingerly tried to land the plane with gentle and restricted hand movements in order not to anger
the snake causing it to bite him. At the time the pilot didn't know if the snake was of the poisonous species found in northern Austrialia.
Pilot radioed the tower and said "I'm going to have to return to Darwin. I've got a snake on board the plane."


full story..
http://news.yahoo.com/pilot-turns-back-snake-pops-dashboard-064153854.html

The snake evaded capture for some days requiring the plane to be grounded.

*Ok..here's a chance for some fun and show how creative you really are...IF the snake could actually talk, what could he have said to the pilot?
*
Put your amusing "one liners" in this thread. 
Who's first?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I have had it with these motherf***ing humans on this motherf***ing plane?

I'm disappointed - I thought you were going to say a sequel was coming out. A great movie!


----------



## sisco (Oct 18, 2011)

"Crikey, this bloke is acting like he's never seen a trouser-snake before!"


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm, not in an amusing mood right now, so can't think of a knock-dead line, but I would just warn you that, you too, can encounter them at low altitudes at a place near you!

*Python comes out of toilet near Jane & St. Clair.* 
http://www.citytv.com/toronto/cityn...python-comes-out-of-toilet-near-jane-st-clair

[did not see the movie because I'm a frequent flier]. :listening_headphone


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Care for a bite, Mr./Mrs. Pilot? :biggrin:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

When do they serve food on this S-car-go flight?

I heard you had a serpentine belt on this plane?

Best not sound the alarm and we will both get down safely!

Found the problem with your altimeter..there was a mouse stuck in it and I got it out for you.

I thought I heard a hissing coming out of your engine, thought the rest of my friends may be in there...where's the party?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Hmmm, not in an amusing mood right now, so can't think of a knock-dead line, but I would just warn you that, you too, can encounter them at low altitudes at a place near you!


Python down the toilet?
I wonder if they called him "Monty"? :biggrin:



> [did not see the movie because I'm a frequent flier]. :listening_headphone


[/quote]

It's a great movie. Looks of suspense and an unusual ending. 

Too many weirdos in that area of Toronto.
Keeping these things in the house gives a new meaning to "it will come back and bite you in the as*!" :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL.

Glad to see the old humour back carverman! :cheerful:

*Beaver:* - good one. :monkey: [just testing the new {animal} smiley library, lol].


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks TO.Gal :cupcake:! Wow 190 :smiley_simmons:, cool!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I enjoyed the PG-13 line more than the original:

'I have had it with the monkey-fightin' snakes on this monday-to-friday plane!'

I laughed way harder at that when I saw the movie on TV than the original line.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

andrewf said:


> I enjoyed the PG-13 line more than the original:
> 
> 'I have had it with the monkey-fightin' snakes on this monday-to-friday plane!'


Hmmm doesn't quite sound the same when expressed in PG13 rating.

The best quote by Samuel L. Jackson (who was very angry trying to herd all the snakes on the plane
and not being successful) cannot be shown on this forum, as it could
be considered outside the boundaries of etiquette rules of this forum.

"I have had it with these <expletive> fightin' snakes on this <expletive> plane!" 

Well there's Hollywood for you! Changing the facts about which animal gets to fight the snake (cobras).:biggrin:
I believe that the mongoose is about the only animal that has a 50-50 chance when it comes to fighting a King Cobra.

All others, including humans wearing sunglasses (cobras spit venom) haven't got a chance...unless of course, you
happen to have a snake charming flute when you come across one. Just back away and play to it. 
Apparently, Cobras love to dance to the music and one of their favourites is "Dance to the Music" by Sly and the Family
Slithers (Family Stoned).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> Apparently, Cobras love to dance to the music and one of their favourites is "Dance to the Music" by Sly and the Family
> Slithers (Family Stoned).


 ... seriously? but then what do I know about snakes other than they're slithering creepy !


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Apparently, Cobras love to dance to the music....


Aha, that would explain why JLo auditioned for the 'Anaconda' movie. :biggrin:


----------



## TorontoRentals (Apr 5, 2012)

"I'm afraid of heights..."


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Relax! It might have been worse. I could have been a Titanoboa!

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/How-Titanoboa-the-40-Foot-Long-Snake-Was-Found.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting, but do we really care about a monster snake that lived 58 million years ago..
.we really need to concentrate on surviving the next 100 years, with global warming and Antartica melting away..
oceans rising by 10 feet by 2100...eliminating trillions of dollars of low lying real estate. 

Sounds like the next disaster movie coming up...maybe the Tragically Hip will do the theme song?
"New Orleans is sinking..and I don't know how to swim"

changed to "Antartica is melting and I don't have clue"?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Where are you carverman?

I miss you and your posts. I hope you're well.

Let's revive this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Same here ... I miss the fun light discussions. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------

